
Ask HN: Proposal for a Learning area on HN - samstave
We are a very highly concentrated source of knowledge on HN.<p>I feel like we need a <i></i><i>LEARN</i><i></i> section on HN. It needs to be more categorized though - but there is a ton of information that we all know that should be shared.<p>I propose we create a section of HN that will help to educate people on literally anything germane to our community and industry.<p>@Dang - would you support this?
======
jheriko
How do you propose this would work? Its a very vague suggestion and to me it
conjures the idea of something like wikipedia or stack overflow, not a news
feed...

~~~
Cheyana
Or ELI5 on reddit, which does occasionally have very interesting questions so
I'm not knocking it or anything, but it seems like what he's asking for is
already done well in a lot of other places. No need to repeat it here.

